# Skipjack question



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I just read an article in my Ohio Outdoor News, What a magazine!, It talks about using big skipjack for bait. I have tried to catch these in the past, but without any luck. I've been fishing the water discharges for them, using just a worm and bobber without any luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

We catch some at Racine on 1in grubs.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I usually throw double 1/32 oz hair jigs, small spoons, and small in-lines, anything that imitates small baitfish. The best way I catch them is with an emerald shinner under a bobber. I have never caught them on crawlers before but have never really tried. They are pretty aggressive, I have had them hit my lure 3 or 4 times before they get the hooks. Hope it helps.

Jake


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I just read an article in my Ohio Outdoor News, What a magazine!, It talks about using big skipjack for bait. I have tried to catch these in the past, but without any luck. I've been fishing the water discharges for them, using just a worm and bobber without any luck. Any suggestions 
Fish by the dams


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, fishing the dams is good advice. In my experience, when I have done best, is when there is a good current flow, the water is crystal clear and the sun is out. They seem to be very sight oriented. One night while fishing Pike Island in the summer, we shined a spot light down the bank as we were leaving and skipjack started exploding on small shad and shinners. It was really rather amazing, but when you took the light off the water they couldnt locate the bait anymore. I could be totally wrong but its just what I have gathered in my bait catching days.

Jake


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The skips are still by the dams,got about a cooler full sat


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I will tell you one thing, I have been fishing skipjack on and off for two years now and have not caught a catfish on it yet..For me shad is a much better bait..However, I dont fish the Ohio river for cats and I dont think there is many skipjack in the scioto where I do fish, so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

My son has been fishing an old closed paylake  the past 2 weekends using skips.He has been catching more fish than anyone else there!Jack you are right shad is better at times.I need to get some soon.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

From what I have heard, alot of people use live skipjacks to catch stripers. I have not had an opportunity to use them for catfishing so I cannot give any opinion in that regard. Shad on the other hand has done well with me for both stripers and catfish when I have used them in North Carolina.


----------



## catfish361 (Apr 20, 2005)

Skipjack I belive is the possible bait for cats in the spring and fall. In the spring and summer months fish below damm in the fastest water. I use two 1/8 ounce jigs about a foot apart with small white grubs. You may have to try different things like your reel speed. Sometimes they like it fast and other times it want it slow. 
In the winter months fish the warm discharges at the powwer plants useing the type of rig.
Channnels will hit skipjack all year and so will blues but once the water temp hits 70 degress the best bait is live bait. If you can't get skipjack try using gizzard shad this is also an awesome bait for cats.
Steve :B


----------

